# Yet Another Impressive Introduction



## Trollbuster (May 13, 2009)

I’ve just managed to wean myself off a penpal site called Interpals where I’ve spent the last two years in the totally pointless, but nevertheless amusing, pursuit of the cyber trolls I found on there. Bearing the mantle of the self-styled Trollbuster General, I took it upon myself to conduct this dangerous and thankless task. Even to the extent of having a torrid cyber affair with one of them. An affair that ended in crocodile tears for both of us. (Believe it or not it wasn’t sex that drove me. It was because I’d smelt a potential story. And anyway, ever since the tragic incident involving a drunken midget and a pair of nutcrackers, sex has been a dim memory). I even created a blog describing my adventures as I grappled, (metaphorically speaking), with the denizens of Trollania. And when one of them threatened to kill me what did I do? Once I’d changed my underwear I carried on regardless. Forget Afghanistan. They’re giving those medals to the wrong people. 

Who am I? Well, I’ve spent the last thirty years as a freelance writer. In that time I’ve worked mainly as a scriptwriter for comics. I’ve also written for TV and radio and dabbled in gonzo journalism for what are rather quaintly known as “men’s” magazines. Which makes them sound rather innocent. But we all know that they’re not. They’re filthy and disgusting and I’m thoroughly ashamed I ever wrote for them. This isn’t sour grapes. The fact that I offered to take the women who “modelled” in them in lieu of payment is neither here nor there. (Yes, this was BEFORE the incident with the height challenged female and the nutcrackers). Oh, yes. I also did a spell as a gag writer supplying jokes to a number of comedians, even when they begged me not to. And that’s about it.


----------



## DarkDyer (May 13, 2009)

Now this IS an impressive intro. I can't wait to read some stuff from you.

Welcome to WF.


----------



## Hawke (May 13, 2009)

Wild. *grin*

Hello and welcome to the community, Trollbuster.


----------



## Calixto (May 13, 2009)

Welcome to the site! I liked your intro and I can't wait to read more of your work.


--
Calixto


----------



## Kayleigh7 (May 13, 2009)

Wow...


.....just wow. NOW THAT was an intro. Hurry and post some stuff, I would love to read it.


----------



## Nickie (May 13, 2009)

Hello to you, and welcome to the forum.


Nickie


----------



## Trollbuster (May 13, 2009)

Kayleigh7 said:


> Wow...
> 
> 
> .....just wow. NOW THAT was an intro. Hurry and post some stuff, I would love to read it.


After that glowing introduction how can I refuse? Should I refuse? Decisions, decisions! Okay, I give up. I've posted something in the fiction section. I just hope you people are satisfied.


----------



## blackthorn (May 13, 2009)

Awesome.

Welcome to the site, my friend! I'm sure you'll fit in just fine.


----------



## Foxee (May 13, 2009)

> Oh, yes. I also did a spell as a gag writer supplying jokes to a number of comedians, even when they begged me not to.


That'll show 'em!

Welcome, Trollbuster...love the name, love humor, I have high hopes. Enjoy the forums.


----------



## Sam (May 13, 2009)

Sounds like you'll fit right in. 

Welcome.


----------



## Mistique (May 15, 2009)

I will agree with you, it is an impressive introduction  welcome, nice to read you


----------



## Trollbuster (May 15, 2009)

Thank you.


----------

